# advice on day 5 transfer



## donna1989 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi all...i had a single embryo day 5 transfer on the 17th of march (2days ago)   i keep having stomach cramps like period, back ache and the shakes...is all this normal? this 2ww is driving me crazy i just wanna tak a test but no it would be silly to do so...any advice would be appreciated thanks xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

Congratulations on being pupo!   Yes, what you're describing is all normal. I had a 5dt 8 days ago and for the first few days afterwards had cramps and backache. I blame it on the progesterone (jabs or bum bullets). 

A test wouldn't show anything up yet, so no point.  

Good luck with your tww! I hope it goes by quickly for you and you can take your mind off symptom spotting (easier said than done, I know!!)

xx


----------



## donna1989 (Feb 3, 2014)

thanks for replying....its so hard any twinge ect u automaticly think omg im losing ect sooo stressful... hope all goes well with you to  xx


----------



## donna1989 (Feb 3, 2014)

im in another panic now....the cramps are bearly there and im starting to have the shakes and feel a bit dizzy is this the norm?? argghh im driving my self insane   xx


----------

